# Happy Woofday



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It's my birthday I'm 1 already x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

I can not believe how fast a year goes by!!
like just yesterday you had a puppy!! gosh!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

1! Wow. 
​Happy, Happy First Birthday FurryGus 


(Sadly can't see the picture....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday baby Fergus!!arty2:arty::bday: You are such a cute boy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FERGUS!*

We need more photos of that little cutie please Karen!

arty2::bunny3:arty::bday:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

arty:arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2: arty: arty2:arty: arty2: arty:arty2:

:bday::bday::bday::bday::bday::bday: :bday: 

Happy Birthday Little Fergus ... I hope you are being spoilt Rotten!!! 


:bday::bday::bday::bday::bday::bday: :bday: 

arty:arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2: arty: arty2:arty:arty2: arty: arty2:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Many furry returns!!!!! arty: arty2: :bday:

Saw it on the cockapoo calendar the other day


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh, baby Fergus is already a year old!?!? Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah fergus pics!
Happy birthday fantastic ferg!
Love the pic with his mum & dad
Xxx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

:bday:arty2:

Wow, 1 already, where has that year gone - it's frightening!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

:best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes:*Happy Birthday!:best_wishes::best_wishes::best_wishes:*


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know where did time go it's absolutely flown. It'll be Nina, Dot, Piper...and Cricket before you know it . 
It's been a miserable day so we haven't even had a great walk, Fergus has had a new Stagbar.....so Wilfs crying lol, but they've all had a chicken and sweet potatoes chew...oh and the scraps from the chicken I've picked all the meat off


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love him! Happy birthday handsome boy. It does go by so fast. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Happy birthday Fergus, where has this year gone? Always thought Fergus was born after Bailey, she will be one in just over a week.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I probably got him after you got Bailey Carol cos we were on holiday when he was due to be picked up xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

How could I forget the gorgeous Ozzy puppy who is ' growing" up to be as delicious as his brother and sister xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Woofday Fergus!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I remember when you first got him I wanted to kidnap him I loved his fluffy little bum He's still adorable good thing i'm in another country


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You mean this Renee ....


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's so darn cute


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Fergus, he is a stunner Karen


----------

